# كتب جميع السناوات الخمسه لمعهد امبابه



## مهندس طيار (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الكرام 

باختصار كي لا اطيل عليكم 

اريد ان اكسب الثواب بدلا من وجود كل هذه الكتب عندي دون فائده 

من كان فيكم في معهد / كلية هندسة طيران بامبابه ويريد هذه الكتب للخمس سنوااااااااااااات مع بعض 

يمكنه ان يرسل لي رساله خاصه 

وهذه الكتب من عام 2000 حتي 2005

بدل ما ارميها يا جماعه عايز اخد ثواب 

وجزاكم الله كل الخير 

اخوكم في الله محمد


----------



## م/مشعل محمد (11 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن ياعزيزي تكتب اسامي الكتب


----------



## جاسر (11 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أحييك على مباردتك الطيبة

وأحييك على احتفاظك بالكتب كاملة حتى الآن 

تحااياااي


----------



## osama_2096 (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس محمد

ممكن تراسلني عن طريق الاميل لان عدد مشاركاتي اقل لكي ارسل رسالة خاصة

osama_2096 علي الهوت ميل او osam173 علي ******

وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته للجميع 

احب ان اشكركم جميعا علي ردودكم واعتزر عن التأخر 

وبالنسبه لسؤال الاخ الكريم مهندس مشعل محمد فمن العسير بالطبع ان اذكر اسماء كتب و مذكرات خمس سنوات متتاليه
(((((((( انت عايزني افتح 10 كراتين واعملهم جرد ههههههههههه صعب جدا ))))))

اخي الكريم جاسر اشكرك بشده علي ردك وهذا حال كل المهندسين يجب ان يحتفظوا بهذه الكتب لكن انت تعلم جيدا ان في العالم العربي لا قيمة للعلم 

ولا قيمة لما درسناه من تصميم طائرات في الكليات او غيره وبلاش نتكلم في هذا الموضوع لانه لا يسبب لي سوي التعب النفسي فقط 

اما بالنسبه للاخ الكريم أسامه فيمكنك ان تراسلني هنا مادام من الصعب ان ترسل لي رسائل علي الخاص 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتوفيق و ربنا يوفق الجميع يا رب


----------



## o_t_a_k_a (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يا اخ مهندس طيار انت قلقتنى ايه التعب النفسى انا فى معهد طيران امبابه رايح سنه تالته اتصالات يا ريت تنصحنى وتاخد فيا ثواب ويا ترى طلعت لاقيت شغل ولا لا يا ريت تفدنى بما انك اخونا الكبير


----------



## مهندس طيار (27 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز اوتاكا 

ربنا ما يجبش قلق ولا حاجه 

انا حاليا مهندس في مصر للطيران 

لكن احب ان انصحك بعدم التمسك بمجال الطيران في حالة حصولك علي عرض قيم في اي مكان اخر


----------



## محمد4433 (28 أغسطس 2007)

وهل مهندس الطيران فى مصر ممكن يتقبل فى اى مكان اخر؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (28 أغسطس 2007)

بالطبع يمكن ان يقبل في اي مكان اخر 

لكن ليس بالصوره الورديه التي يتصورها الكثير 

يجب ان يمتلك الخبره الكافيه التي تميزه عن غيره 

وبالطبع الخبره تأتي مع الممارسه 

بمعني يجب ان تمارس المهنه لفتره ليست بطويله وليست بقصيره 

مثلا من خمس الي عشر سنوات 

لكن لا تتخيل انك اول ما يبقي معاك عشر سنين خبره هاتلاقي الابواب مفتوحه وبتتحايل عليك 

ديه بتبقي فرص وتوفيق من ربنا 

ممكن تلاقي وممكن تفضل سنين تبحث عن الفرصه المناسبه 

بصراحه مستقبل مصر للطيران جميل للشركه نفسها لكن للمهندسين غااااااااااااااااااااامض جدا 

لا نعرف ماذا سوف يفعلوا من مميزات لنا مقارنة لما نراه في الدول الاخري

لكن بالنسبه لمستقبل الشركه فهي تسير بخطوات فوق الرائعه ويكفي انها من الشركات القليله جدا في المنطقه التي تطور نفسها من ارباحها ومن مكاسبها وتشتري طائراتها من ارباح الشركه


----------



## محمد4433 (29 أغسطس 2007)

وهل معنى ذلك يا باشمهندس
انه لايوجد سبيل للمهندس حديث التخرج سوى العمل بشركة مصر للطيران من خمس لعشر سنوات؟
وماهو اول راتب للمهندس فى مصر للطيران؟


----------



## مهندس طيار (29 أغسطس 2007)

اولا اذا دخلت اي شركه بهدف اكتساب الخبره ثم تتركها فاعلم انك لن تكتسب اي خبره 

ولن تنجح في ذلك ابدا الا اذا رحمك الله 

لكن نجاحك يحدده اجتهادك وعزيمتك ومذاكرتك لكل ما تراه وما تدرسه في عالم الطيران كامهندس صيانه 

وبالنسبه للشركات الاخري في مصر فهي تتيح لك الخبره لكن كل يوم تظهر تشريعات طيران جديده ممكن تمنعك وممكن تتيح لك الخروج لعالم العمل في الشركات الاجنبيه خارج مصر لكنك سوف تفقد الكثير من المميزات ومنها انك سوف تترك الشركه وتقع جميع مستحقاتك غير الملاحقه القضائيه 

من الاخر انسي كلام الناس الحلوين الي بيقولولك ادخل مصر للطيران ولا اي شركه مصريه كام سنه وبعد كده اهرب علي الخليج وانت هاتاخد دهب هناك 

ان كنت تفكر بهذا الاسلوب ثق تماااااااااااااااامااااااااااا انك هاتتعب قوي قوي قوي فوق ما تتخيل 

لكن يمكنك بعد اصدار الويزوت ان تأخذ طائره او اثنين علي حسابك واعدك ودع الرجال انك في هذه الحاله هاتتعين في اي مكان وانت حاطت رجل علي رجل وباعلي مرتب ممكن ياخده مهندس معاه نفس الطرازين الي معاك 

بالنسبه للمرتب هو نفس متوسط الاجور في مصر ما تشغلش بالك بيه 

مش وحش ومش كويس قوي بس اهوا كويس


----------



## محمد4433 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الرد يا بشمهندس 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس طيار (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر لله وحده


----------



## asg_elzlam (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس انته قسم ايه كنت فى المهعد


----------



## asg_elzlam (6 سبتمبر 2007)

بمازا تنصح الطلاب الى لسه بيدرسوا يعملوا ايه ؟


----------



## asg_elzlam (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لو سمحت نا عندى كتب على الجهاز وكنت عايز احملها وازاى؟
عشان اخوانى يستفيدوا بيها


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 سبتمبر 2007)

قسم هيكل ومحرك 

بالنسبه للطلبه الي بيدرسوا 

بانصحهم النصيحه الغاليه الي مش هاتعرف قيمتها غير يوم ما تتخرج وتشتغل 

ذااااااااااااااااااكر كويس جدا لو عايز يبقي ليك قيمه 

لو عايز تبقي انسان محترم وقوي في شغلك بجد ذاكر للعلم وافهم الطيران كويس مش مجرد تذاكر علشان تجيب تقدير 

طظ في التقدير المهم انك تفهم المواد كويس جداااااااااااااااااااااا

وابحث عن كل معلومه جديده علي الانترنت كل يوم اتنين تلاته او حتي اسبوع 

لكن لا تترك العالم يتقدم من حولك وانت (((((((((( نايم في العسل )))))))))))))

مهندس الطيران up to date 

ان استطعت ان تكون كذلك فانت مهندس طيران ناجح


----------



## مهندس طيار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

معذره يا اخواني 

بعد البحث و سؤال عدد كبير من الاخوه المهندسين في معهد مصر للطيران 

اكتشفت ان المناهج الجديده قد تم وضع اضافات عليها وتم حذف اشياء منها مما لا يجعل من هذه الكتب قيمه للطلبه الجدد 

لذلك اعتذر مره اخري 

لكن من يريد مساعده في كتب او اوراق من المعيدين في المعهد او حتي دروس في اي ماده يمكني ان احاول ان اساعده كل معيدين المعهد الحاليين والسابقين دفعتي واصدقائي 


لكن بالنسبه للدروس فهي ليست من المعيدين المتواجدين حاليا علشان علي الجندي 


اي استفسار عن هندسة طيران او مصر للطيران او العمل بمجال الطيران اطلبوه مباشرة 

والله الموفق


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فرسكا (28 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم انا اخوك المهندس احمد مسعد/تانيه كهرباء قوى/معهد طيران
كنت اريد مساعده حضرتك ف ماده تشريعات طيران علشان كلها رغى وماو واتفاقيات ومش عارف اذاكرها ازاى واكون شاكر ليك لو وجهتنى لمرجع او كتاب بالعربى افهم منه*


----------



## يوسف_شعبان (3 مارس 2010)

يا بشمهندس انا في تالته طيران امبابه و عايز اعرف من حضرتك رأيك في مشاريع التخرج و أيهم أفضل لمجال العمل؟ و شكرا


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605
*​
:34:


:28:​


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605
*​
ومن يريد ورق دروس في جميع المواد يكلمنى وان شاء الله اقدر اشوفها و اجيبها


----------



## TURBOFAN (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انا بقالي مده كبيرة متواصلتش في المنتدى وباكتفي بالمرور لمشاهدة الاشتراكات:59:
ولكن للاسف استفزتني اهذه المشاركه لاني باعتبر كتب هندسة الطيران كنز لايمكن التفريط فيه
اخي انا خريج من 7 سنوات ومازلت احتفظ بالكتب والملازم والكشاكيل وعلى فكره احيانا كتيييييييييييييييير بفتح الكتب والكشاكيل للتذكرة وتذكر ايام سابقه
ارجوك لا تفرط فيما تعبت في النجاح فيه 
وشكرا
ملحوظه انا لااعمل في مجال الطيران نهائيا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2010)

هل يمكن ان اعرف مصاريف هذا المعهد وما الموهل الذى يجب ان اكون قد حصلت عليه كى ادخلها


----------

